

Radical Entertainment, Vancouver mainstay, shutting doors. - nickler
http://kotaku.com/5922129/report-prototype-creators-shutting-down

======
nickler
Bit of a gut wrench, I've had lots of friends go through here. I guess it's a
great time to hire game designers in Vancouver.

------
antsam
This is really sad new, Radical was a staple of Vancouver :(

